# Pro Division Inc.



## Arnold (Jun 3, 2006)

www.prodivisionbodybuilding.com


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 5, 2006)

Health insurence and no GH guts sounds like a good division.


----------



## marso (Jun 5, 2006)

Call me a cynic but I'll believe it when i see it, but good luck to them as competiton is always good. I wonder if the athletes that do sign up will be banned from ever competing in the IFBB sanctioned contests, plus will they get the recognition their IFBB competitors do?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 5, 2006)

anyone remember the WBF?


----------



## musclepump (Jun 6, 2006)

This doesn't have Vince at the helm it HAS to be better than the WBF


----------



## marso (Jun 6, 2006)

I think if wayne demilla is behind it, it should prove a success as he's good with the business side of the sport, however it depends soley on how many athletes are prepared to take that jump, in a sport were image and status is everything I don't think many would rather have a title which is a lesser version of the Mr O or similar contest, the NOC being the exception I guess as it's called the New York Pro now I believe?  However if the athletes are more interested in many a good living from the sport it might well be the direction to go in.

Titles alone won't pay the bills.


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 7, 2006)

There's a huge list on the website of athletes that are thinking about joining. Big names too! It's scary to think that those people won't have a chance at being in the Olympia


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 7, 2006)

Ive only heard Priest and Vince Taylor anyone got a link of the rest of the guys


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 8, 2006)

on the website, it says: caprise murray, gunter, mustafa, freeman, rockel, sarcev, kamali, cormier and downing


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 8, 2006)

Whammy those are some names


----------



## Arnold (Jun 8, 2006)

I am surprised to see Gunter on there.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 8, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> on the website, it says: caprise murray, gunter, mustafa, freeman, rockel, sarcev, kamali, cormier and downing



Capriese Murray retired.


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 9, 2006)

So did Vince Taylor...


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jun 9, 2006)

My old training partner is competed as well.  Hes the only signed natural athletes so far.  He does not stand a chance LOL


----------



## Mags (Jun 11, 2006)

How come capriese murray has retired? He onlyb appeared a couple of years ago didn't he?


----------



## Mags (Jun 11, 2006)

Apparently DeMilla has been contacting people here in britain to run it over here. He rang and spoke to the dude who owns the gym I go to but as he's a vice chairman (think thats his position) of WABBA, he wasn't all that interested. I think The UK has enough of its own federationes etc trying to make it big to see another large US federation turn up. Personally, I just wanna see the best athletes, irrelevant of who they compete for/under.


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 11, 2006)

But it would be nice if they could all come together under one roof at a cumulative show (like the Olympia)


----------

